
Git-R-Done - henrick
http://codetuple.com/articles/programming/SYrSnGSx7s5/git-r-done-1
======
qwertyuiop924
Neat, but incredibly OO focused. What about us C, Haskell, and Lisp
programmers?

...Than again, we should all know OO. It's just that a lot of design patterns
work more simply using other paradigms and higher level languages. Strategy is
barely worth mentioning, for instance.

